# Bull Red action



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WEll here's some bull red action! Please keep in mind, my buddy used gaff through the lips, we ate those, released the rest! LOL I was reeling in fish on other side of boat, our net broke! http://youtu.be/t5QYFvjshAM


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy crap!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

btt


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The link isn't working for me. Is it just me??


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just curious, why use the gaff on them? Much better for the fish just to grab them, unhook and release


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

We ate the fish we gaffed! BTW we were using net and the net broke! We did release all other fish unharmed! I removed my thread so nobody else would see a fish gaffed! LOL GLAD NOBODY SAW ME FILLETING THEM !


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> We ate the fish we gaffed! BTW we were using net and the net broke! We did release all other fish unharmed! I removed my thread so nobody else would see a fish gaffed! LOL GLAD NOBODY SAW ME FILLETING THEM !



Release to grease. :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

well shoot man, I was just wondering. Yall didn't appear to hurt em, just gaffed them through the lips. That video was badass, put it back up


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey sniper i thought it was too, whoever the hell "KIM" is got really pissed, sent me a pm about it . I 'm just a good ole guy that loves PFF and fishing, my lord the net broke my buddy started gaffing through the lips, WTH!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> hey sniper i thought it was too, whoever the hell "KIM" is got really pissed, sent me a pm about it . I 'm just a good ole guy that loves PFF and fishing, my lord the net broke my buddy started gaffing through the lips, WTH!!


HAHAHA this made me laugh...you werent near his dock were you?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL no! "KIM" saw the gopro viedo that i removed! I guess shes a fish HUGGER by day and TREE hugger by nite!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim is just a Girl, She doesn't even fish most likely...............


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> LOL no! "KIM" saw the gopro viedo that i removed! I guess shes a fish HUGGER by day and TREE hugger by nite!


post your videos...if they dont like it tell them to pop smoke and move out...last i checked it was a FISHING forum so tell them to kiss it and keep posting....whats the worst they are gonna do quit coming to the forum????


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> We ate the fish we gaffed! BTW we were using net and the net broke! We did release all other fish unharmed! I removed my thread so nobody else would see a fish gaffed! LOL GLAD NOBODY SAW ME FILLETING THEM !


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but aren't Bull Reds over slot? I guess you must have caught some slots too, I just assumed they were all bulls.

Would love to run into a mess of fish like that sometime, looked like fun!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

EODangler said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but aren't Bull Reds over slot? I guess you must have caught some slots too, I just assumed they were all bulls.
> 
> Would love to run into a mess of fish like that sometime, looked like fun!!


not in AL...in AL you are allowed one over slot


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

In ala you can keep one oversized fish, your rite fisheye, i reposted viedo!!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Didn't realize this was in Alabama, must have read over that part.

Damn it!! I'm jealous. You guys get all the good regs!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont know it if was in AL or not but i know you can keep one overslot over there


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes this is a fishing forum and I must admit that I do enjoy fishing report posts. However, you can't please every one and that's a fact. I sent the Ghost a PM about his post and it has turned into a personal matter for some here. So here are the PM's I sent, at least keep it all in context when casting stones. 

Originally Posted by *Kim* 
_Not my intention here to tell you what you should do however. Your video could have been great except for a few things. Gaffing those fish was nothing short of a bozo no no. Not only did it make the crew look like a bunch of yahoos, it's not what can be considered sportsman like. Get yourself a lip gripper, it's made to handle larger fish, it's safe on the fish and it shows on a video in a more professional manner and it won't break on a big fish. You may not like to boss your friends on your boat but it is your boat and you are responsible for what happens on it. You are the captain. The rig used in the video with two hooks is prohibited by regulation in Florida waters. That could get you a FWC ticket, court costs and a fine. FWC does view the posts on these forums along with all of us. Tight lines to you and may your next posted report and video be awesome!_


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

did that red fish bite a hook? awesome!!!!!

kim what law are you referring to when it comes to the rig he had?

kim what in that video showed you he was in florida waters?

as for professionalism where did he say he was a professional?

this was a bunch of guys having a great time on the water catching some really nice red fish and wanted to share with everybody:thumbup:

kim you can go out and catch your one red snapper to eat and then get off the water and go back home all you want but dang man as long as a fisherman is not breaking any laws please keep your opinions to yourself. We all do not care to fish like YOU! Maybe we will start trying to find fault with everything you do on the water. Geeeez!:no:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I apologize for the assumption of fishing in in Florida waters on the Pensacola Fishing Forum. Just the same I am entitled to post my opinions here just as much and as an equal to everyone else here. Not everyone agrees with what I consider good standards of sportsmanship for recreational anglers nor do I rant that it be legislated so. However I do think that we all should try to represent ourselves well to the non-fishing and uninformed public via internet media outlets. My intention was to give the man some good advice, which I did in private until it was made a public debate. I still hope that his next fishing post with a video turns out awesome and reflects well on the general recreational angler.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Why not asking the question before accusing of wrongdoing....but I forgot you are soooooo much smarter than everyone else


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I'd love to get into a school of those bulls at some point in my life. Nice video.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like someone got into them that day.. Thanks for putting the video back on...


----------



## bayboy (Mar 20, 2011)

where u fishin at?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Bad ass video!!!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been lucky enough to get into schools like this a few times, and it is a hoot. I haven't caught them like this in a while, but I'm glad to see that they are still out there. I fished 3- 1/2 days last week and only caught 2 bulls. That was fun, but these schools are unbelievable. I kept one last week for a friend and ended up cleaning it for him. That reminded me of why I'm a catch and release kind of guy.
I try to use a Boga grip to land these, but some are hooked so that you just can't do it. I have lip gaffed a few, and have never had one that didn't swim away. Just don't damage the gills and he will probably be fine.
This pic is of one of the good days.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah ten4, those scales are like toenails!! LOL


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

People make me so mad. Ok let me rephrase that. I HATE STUPID PEOPLE THAT ALWAYS SEEM TO HAVE AN OPINION!!! That clip was hella cool, perfect example of a perfect day on the water. God forbid u gaff a fish. I guess the better scenario would be to let the line break so that fish dies from a rusty hook and two feet of floro hanging from it's head. Been in the same shoes offshore. Net breaks...gaff time. 
Like u said, I'd of hated to seen what they said if someone actually posted a video of a fish being filleted. Guess that would be wrong to, to eat your catch and all


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I guess the better scenario would be to let the line break so that fish dies from a rusty hook and two feet of floro hanging from it's head.


Huh??


----------

